# اخبار اليوم 2010.02.06



## طحبوش (6 فبراير 2010)

سلام و نعمة و بعد طول غياب نبدأ النشرة 


اين غابت النشرة الاستثنائية 






في ظل تساؤلات طرحها الكثيرو اين غابت النشرة 
و كما اذيعت الكثير من الشائعات 
ان المدير العام قام بطرد طاقم النشرة 
او انني مخطوف من قبل احد المشرفين 
او اي من هذه الاشاعات التي مصدرها  فيتا
و  اسميشال فهي اشاعات باطلة 
و غير صحيح و السبب كان عطل في جهاز الحاسوب لدي 
و عن  ان ادراة المنتدى منعت النشرة 
ادارة المنتدى اعطت لنا الحرية و لكن ضمن حدود الادب 
و ضمن حدود احترام القوانين 
و هذا المنتدى يمثل الديمقراطية التي نفتقدها في بلداننا 
و من يقول غير ذلك فهو يعرض عضويتو للفصل 

امزح 
لا مش بمزح 

و اتمنى ان نكون وضحنا لكم سبب تقصيرنا 



ماذا ننتظر في النشرات القادمة 







متى ستكون نتوقع وجود نشرات استثنائية و لكن 
في النشرات القادمة نتمنى منكم مساعدتنا 
لايجاد العضو الذي سيحمل رقم 
90000
و ستكشف النشرة عن ارقام قياسية في المنتدى 
وصل اليها بعض الاعضاء المبدعون 
و لم يستطع احد غيرهم من قبل تحطيم هذه الارقام 
عليكم متابعتنا لمعرفة مجريات النشرة القادمة 



مؤامرات تعقد و خداع يدار 






و نبدأ مع 

دونا نبيل

وقعت المديرة العامة للنشرة اتفاقية سرية 
مع المشرفة فيتا 
حملت الاتفاقية في محتواها طلب لدونا 
من اجل ايقاف اي خبر سوف تبثه النشرة 
عن فيتا بحجة الصداقة التي تجمع بينهما 
دونا نبيل التي درست ادارة اعمال 
حاليا تدير النشرة الاخبارية في المنتدى 
و تشغل منصب نائبة للمدير العام 


جيلان

خدعت جيلان زميلها كليمو و شريكها بالاشراف 
بزجها له في السجن على الرغم من الصداقة التي تربط بينهما 
****


اسميشال 

رغم الصداقة الاخوية التي تجمع بينهما الا ان اسميشال 
هددت طحبوش بقطع اواصر الصداقة 
في حال نشر اي خبر عنها 
اسميشال التي تعتبر نوع من انواع الثورة و التمرد في المنتدى 
بدأ بركانها يخمد و يهدأ 
حيث من دخولها اعلنت تعصبها لمنتداها القديم 
و تعلم و انت تواجهها حالة استثنائية 
اسمها اسميشال 
و قد علمنا انها اعلنت الهدنة مع الادارة و لكن هل ستكون 
الهدنة دائمة ام مؤقتة ؟؟؟
لا احد يعرف مع اسميشال يحصل كل شيء


الزعيم 
ماي روك يحتل القسم الاكبر من اخبارنا 
اليوم 






لا ننكر ان اي خبر عن ماي روك يعد مادة اعلامية 
دسمة جدا و من النوع الثقيل 
و لكننا ايضا لا نستطيع ان ننكر انه محور الاحداث 
في المنتدى 
و هو المحرك الاساسي له 
لذلك من الطبيعي ان يكون له 
في كل عرس قرص 

و نبدأ 

ماي روك يطلب الحلاوة 

اكثر من 3000 عضو مصري فعال في هذا المنتدى 
احتفلو بفوز مصر ع الناشف
اي بدون توزيع اي حلاوة 
و طالب ماي روك بالحلاوة 
التي لم تصل الى اليوم 
فبعضهم تحجج بانه ليس من الضروري 
و اخر تهرب 
و قسم طالب من ماي روك ان يقوم هو بتوزيع الحلاوة 
و قد علمنا ان الصعايدة اهل الكرم 
فاين هم من هذا ؟
و لا تنسو طاقم النشرة 




ماي روك ينفي الاشاعات 

نفى ماي روك ان يكون هناك اي ترقيات في هذه الايام 
و قال بانها اشاعات باطلة 
و يذكر ان هذه الاشاعات وردت في نشرة سابقة لنا 
و ذكر بانها من مصدر غير موثوق ايضا 





منتدى الكنيسة العربية 
يفتتح سلسلة من المحاضرات 







تحت اشراف ماي روك و تحت رعاية منتديات الكنيسة العربية 
و بالتعاون مع الاخ فادي 
تم افتتاح اول سلسة محاضرات في النقد النصي 

 المحاضرة الأولى في النقد النصي: المقدمة

و يذكر ان الاخ فادي الذي سيقوم بالقاء المحاضرات 
و يذكر ان فادي كان اول لقاء له مع المخطوطات من حوالي 
5 سنين و بدء دراستها بعد نص سنة من لقائها 
و الاخ فادي يدرس السياحة 
و نتمنى ان تستفيدو من هذه المحاضرات 




تغيرات في المنتدى 







حيث قام الزعيم 
بتحديثة و مضاعفة سعة الذاكرة الخاصة بسيرفر المنتدى لتقديم خدمة تصفح افضل
و يذكر ان بعض الاعضاء دخلو 
فلم يجدو المنتدى 
فحصل لهم نوع من الانخضاض
و لكن نطمنهم اليوم انه لايوجد شيء يدعو للقلق


دعوة للخدمة 






اعلنت ادارة المنتدى عن بدء خدمة نوعية في المنتدى 
سيشارك فيها كل الاعضاء 
بما انهم مشرفو المستقبل 
حيث تقوم الخدمة على ايجاد المواضيع المكررة 
و اضافت روابطها كرد في موضوع 
خاص سيثبت لها 
و تشرف على هذه العملية الاخت دونا 
و على من يرغب بالاشتراك يستطيع ان يعلم الاخت 
دونا عبر ارسال رسالة خاصة او رسائل الزوار 
و تستطيعون البحث عن هذه المواضيع 
باستخدام محركات البحث في الشريط اعلى المنتدى 
و سيتم العمل في  القسم العام و الركن الاجتماعي 


اخبار عن اعضاء 






علاج كريتيك 

نصيحة تقدمها النشرة لاخوتنا المسلمين للتخلص من 
مواضيع كريتيك التعجيزية 
و الهائه بما هو اهم 
و ذلك ببعث له طرد من الشوكولا البيضاء 
للاسف فهو مدمن عليها 

كيريا 

كليمو لن يساعدها و تخاف من جوجو و مينا 
و تعتقد بان جست ممبر لا يعلم 
و حطيت المشكل كلو في راس 
كوكومان 
و يذكر ايضا انا كيريا في ايام الامتحانات كانت مشغولة 
بالامتحانات و لم تتكلم مع حد و كانت خايفة جدا من الامتحانات 
و لكن بعد انتهاء الامتحانات عبرت عن اشتياقها 
لها و تمنت لو تعود ايام الامتحانات !!!!!



بنت العدرا 

بنت العدرا تحاول ان تجاري رنا 
و تحاول ان تتعلم اللهجة السورية 
و قد تعلمت كلمة غليظة و هي صفة ننعت بها البنت 
الغليظة 
اي الغير مهضومة 
و يذكر ان بنت العدرا ذهبت لآخر يوم بالفحص و هي
فرحة و خاصة انها لم تدرس 
و من فرحتها بانها لم تدرس خبرت رنا بذلك 
و احتفلتا بالموضوع و فرحت رنا جدا بهذا الخبر 

اعياد ميلاد و مناسبات 

تينا و تامر و كيوبيد و توتي 
كانت اعياد ميلادهم هذا الاسبوع 
كل عام و انتو بخير 
و تهنئة خاصة ايضا لماما كاندي لمرور 
العام ثالث على وجودها في المنتدى 

سويتي كوكي جيرل 

يذكر انها انتهت من الفحوصات يوم الخميس 
حيث كان اخر يوم 
و لكنها هي و صديقتها جيلان تركتا الدراسة من الكتب 
و المناهج الحكومية 
و اتجهتا للدراسة من اوراق خاصة بهما 
و طموح سويتي ان تبقى مرشدة سياحية 
فنأمل بان تقوم بجولة سياحية ترشدها 
لمكان بيع الكتب الجامعية 
و قد علمنا ان سويتي كوكي حذرت كل اصدقائها 
باتخاذ الحذر و هم يكتبون رسائل الزوار من البوح باي 
معلومات يستطيع طحبوش و جواسيسه 
اتخذها من مادة لنشرته 
و لكن حتى تحذيراتها باءت بالفشل 


سندريلا 

استيقظت متأخرة و لم تلحق الامتحان 
و ايضا سببت بضياع الامتحان على صديقتها ايضا 
و خسرت هي و صديقتها الامتحان و فرصة التقديم 



تغيير الاسماء 

من توفيق ناصر الى توفيق جيسوس 
و من عماد ماجدي الى عماد ما 

مرمورة جيسس 

تعود الى المنتدى بعد انقطاع دام اسبوعين 
بسبب عطل في خطوط الهاتف عندها 



غياب تويتي 






مشرفة من الطراز الاول دخل غيابها عن المنتدى اسبوعه 
الثاني تاركة الكثيرين في حيرة من امرهم 
يقولون انشاء الله يكون غيابها في خير ليها 
فقد علمنا من مصدر موثوق ان سبب الغياب 
هو تحضير العروسة تويتي لحفل زفافها 
الذي بات قريبا جدا 


و اخيرا الاخ فاروق 






سبع سنين من الانتظار من 23 -08-2003
حتى 07-02-2010
سبع سنين من العذابات و المحاولات
سبع سنين من الانتظار ليوم مشرق 
ينال فيه بركة المعمودية 
غدا في تمام الساعة 12 و النصف سينال باذن الرب 
المعمودية 
و سنكون حصريا في نشر اول صورة للمعمودية 
تابعونا غدا بانتظار هذه اللحظة 
و نعدكم اننا سنكون معكم 
الا في حال حصل عطل فني 
و لكن سنناقش سياسة نشر الصور مع الادارة 
في المنتدى و بعدها سننشر 
مبرووووووووووووك اخي فارووق






اهداء النشرة 


الى الرائعة 
عاشقة الباباكيرلس 
لتعاونها معانا و تعبها معانا 

الى الجميلة رافي 

و الى المشجع الاول لينا و الداعم الاساسي للنشرة 
السوبر مبارك مارسيلينو 

الى الرائعين
تروث و كريستيان 

الى الزعيم الحكيم 
ماي روك 
لانه تعب معنا في النشرة و ساعدنا جدا 
في النشرة الاستثنائية 
و لانه متابع للنشرة كمان

و الى المديرة العامة دونا 
انتو عارفين السبب ما فيش داعي نقول 
يعجز اللسان عن الكلام 

و نهاية الى الاخ فاروق 
و اتمنى له حياة افضل مع المسيح 




​


----------



## طحبوش (6 فبراير 2010)

و كل من ساهم بالنشرة اليوم :

فيتا و دونا و مارو و رافي و عاشقة و الجواسيس السريين كلهم 

و اشكر الي ساهم معنا في النشرة الاستثنائية :

ماي روك و دونا و طحبوش الي تعب جدا من سوء الشبكة و الاعطال الفنية الي صابت الجهاز ههههههه 

و اشكر كل الي مرو ع النشرة السابقة و مقدرتش ارد عليهم لانشغالي باطلاق النشرة الاستثنائية و النشرة الاساسية و اعتذر لهم جدا جدا جدا و اتمنى يسامحوني و هكون في النشرة دي معاهم 

شكرا طاقم الادارة الي سمحلنا باطلاق النشرة لاول مرة و اطلاقها المرة التانية و دي هي الانجاز التالت 

و شكر خااااااااااااااااااااااص جدا لكل المراسلين بجد انتم متفانين في عملكم بجد 
و دون مقابل غير محبتكم


----------



## Alexander.t (6 فبراير 2010)

*ابقى ادى ** الجواسيس السريين** مرتبات يا طحبوووووش


ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## طحبوش (6 فبراير 2010)

منور يا كيوبيد يا اخي يا جمال اسمك في النشرة هههههههه 
يا رب نجيب عنك خبر جميل منور يا كيوبيد


----------



## روزي86 (6 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههه

جميلة اوي اوي يا طحبوش

تسلم ايدك

وربنا يعوض تعبكم كلكم 

جامده مووووووووووت


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 فبراير 2010)

سويتي كوكي جيرل 

 يذكر انها انتهت من الفحوصات يوم الخميس 
 حيث كان اخر يوم 
 و لكنها هي و صديقتها جيلان تركتا الدراسة من الكتب 
 و المناهج الحكومية 
 و اتجهتا للدراسة من اوراق خاصة بهما 
 و طموح سويتي ان تبقى مرشدة سياحية 
 فنأمل بان تقوم بجولة سياحية ترشدها 
 لمكان بيع الكتب الجامعية 
 و قد علمنا ان سويتي كوكي حذرت كل اصدقائها 
 باتخاذ الحذر و هم يكتبون رسائل الزوار من البوح باي 
 معلومات يستطيع طحبوش و جواسيسه 
 اتخذها من مادة لنشرته 
 و لكن حتى تحذيراتها باءت بالفشل


:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
فنأمل بان تقوم بجولة سياحية ترشدها 
 لمكان بيع الكتب الجامعية 
*دى الجوله الى انا بتمناها ههههههههههههههه*
*المعلومات دى كلها مصدرها اناااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
*مش هكلمك تانى خلاص وهسكت  عشان انت تحفه *
*جواسيسك دول انا عرفتهم وهقطعهم ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (6 فبراير 2010)

سويتي كوكي جيرل 

يذكر انها انتهت من الفحوصات يوم الخميس 
حيث كان اخر يوم 
و لكنها هي و صديقتها جيلان تركتا الدراسة من الكتب 
و المناهج الحكومية 
و اتجهتا للدراسة من اوراق خاصة بهما 
و طموح سويتي ان تبقى مرشدة سياحية 
فنأمل بان تقوم بجولة سياحية ترشدها 
لمكان بيع الكتب الجامعية 

احنا ممكن الترم التانى نعمل مشروع احنا التلاته جيلان وكوكى وانا نبيع الكتب بتاعت القسم بتعنا احنا ممكن نكسب الماظ ياعيال
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## dodoz (6 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسى ليييك على النشرة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*انا متاااابعة*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 فبراير 2010)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> سويتي كوكي جيرل
> 
> يذكر انها انتهت من الفحوصات يوم الخميس
> حيث كان اخر يوم
> ...


*
ايون يادودو قوليله ميعرفش اننا معانا كتب قيمتها عاليه 
وتكسب دهب
ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا 

استيقظت متأخرة و لم تلحق الامتحان 
و ايضا سببت بضياع الامتحان على صديقتها ايضا 
و خسرت هي و صديقتها الامتحان و فرصة التقديم ​

*اوباااااااااااا كددة غلط خالص
ههههههههههههههههههههه
اتسيحلى فى المنتدى كله والحمدلله
وبعدين دة امتحان مية تيرم مش تيرم
وهنعوضها انشالله فى التيرم التانى
وبعدين اعمل اية طيب 
انا والنوم عاملين علاقة صداقة جامدة قوى
هههههههههه​​*


----------



## طحبوش (6 فبراير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> جميلة اوي اوي يا طحبوش
> 
> ...




شكرا يا روزي يا قمر منورة المنتدى كلو شكرا لانك دايما متابعتينا في النشرة ربنا معاكي و يوفقك


----------



## طحبوش (6 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
> فنأمل بان تقوم بجولة سياحية ترشدها
> لمكان بيع الكتب الجامعية
> *دى الجوله الى انا بتمناها ههههههههههههههه*
> ...



ههههههههه منورة يا سويتي انشاء الله ينور اسمك النشرة دايما دايما 
و معلش اعطفي على الجواسيس شوية يا عنيفة 

و كده يا سويتي مش هتتكلمي معايا هنت عليكي بالبساطة دي ؟؟


----------



## طحبوش (6 فبراير 2010)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> احنا ممكن الترم التانى نعمل مشروع احنا التلاته جيلان وكوكى وانا نبيع الكتب بتاعت القسم بتعنا احنا ممكن نكسب الماظ ياعيال
> ههههههههههههههه




هههههههههههه خلاص و تشتغلي بياعة كتب 

ليه لا ربنا يبارك بس انا عايز حصة من الارباح عشان دليتكم على طريقة لكسب الفلوس هههههه 

شكرا ع المرور الجميل ربنا يباركك


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههههه
ايه الفضايح دى بس يا طحبوش
يارب ترجعى لنا يا تويتى يا حبيبتى 
ومبروك نوال بركة العماد اخ فاروق
وميرسى لك كتير يا طحبوش للمعلومات دى عن اخواتنا بالمنتدى
وياب كدة دايما نشراتك الجامدة دى


----------



## طحبوش (6 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *ميرسى ليييك على النشرة*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
> *انا متاااابعة*​




شكرا يا دودو ع المرور الجميل جدا ربنا يباركك 

و انشاء الله ينور اسمك النشرة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 فبراير 2010)

بنت العدرا 

مش قولتلك حاسة بالغدر لما لقيت اسمك عندى هههههههه
 بنت العدرا تحاول ان تجاري رنا 
 و تحاول ان تتعلم اللهجة السورية
ههههههههههه لالالالالالالا هى عارفة من زماااااااان عم بحكى شامى كتير منيح :hlp: 
 و قد تعلمت كلمة غليظة و هي صفة ننعت بها البنت 
 الغليظة 
 اي الغير مهضومة 
ههههههههههه دى اسرار ايميلات يا طحبوشينيوز:t30:
 و يذكر ان بنت العدرا ذهبت لآخر يوم بالفحص و هي
 فرحة و خاصة انها لم تدرس 
 و من فرحتها بانها لم تدرس خبرت رنا بذلك 
 و احتفلتا بالموضوع و فرحت رنا جدا بهذا الخبر 
هههههههههههههههههه مش بدل ما اقنع نفسى انى مزاكرة واروح معرفش احل :11azy:


عموما ميرسى خالص ليك يا طحبوش انك افتكرتنى فى النشرة دى 
وربنا معاك انت والجواسيس :t9:

*اوعى اشووووووووووفك معدى من قصاد بروفايلى تانى هههههههههه*​


----------



## طحبوش (6 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *
> ايون يادودو قوليله ميعرفش اننا معانا كتب قيمتها عاليه
> وتكسب دهب
> ههههههههههههههههههه*​




ههههههههههه انا عاوز حصة من الارباح ما تنسونيش هههههه


----------



## طحبوش (6 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اوباااااااااااا كددة غلط خالص
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> اتسيحلى فى المنتدى كله والحمدلله
> وبعدين دة امتحان مية تيرم مش تيرم
> ...



هههههههههههههه احنا قلنا انو خسرتي فرصة التقديم ههههههههه 

و بعدين يا بختك انت و النوم 

روحي اعملي صداقة مع الكتاب ههههههههه 

نورتي النشرة يا سندريلا و انشاء الله يفضل اسمك منورها دايما 

و يكون خبر حلو


----------



## طحبوش (6 فبراير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> ايه الفضايح دى بس يا طحبوش
> يارب ترجعى لنا يا تويتى يا حبيبتى
> ومبروك نوال بركة العماد اخ فاروق
> ...




ههههههههههه ربنا يباركك يا ديدي ع قبال نشوف اسمك بالنشرة منورها كده 

و انت كمان بلاش تغيبي كتير ههههههه 


شكرا ليكي ع المرور الرائع و ربنا يباركك


----------



## Critic (6 فبراير 2010)

> *و الهائه بما هو اهم
> و ذلك ببعث له طرد من الشوكولا البيضاء
> للاسف فهو مدمن عليها *



*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ايه يابنى السياح ده*

*طرد كامل*
*يا سلااااااااااااام*
*ده انا اسيب المنتدى خالص قدام الطرد ده*
*هههههههههههههه*
*بهزر طبعا (الخوف حلو بدل ما اتطرد )*

*و خلااااااااااص عرفت واحد من جواسيسك*
*تحب اسيحلو*

*نشرة جامدة يا مان و لذيذة كالعادة*
*الحمد لله انها جات على اد كدة*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> هههههههههههههه احنا قلنا انو خسرتي فرصة التقديم ههههههههه
> 
> و بعدين يا بختك انت و النوم
> 
> ...




*هههههههههههههه
انت متعرفشى انى انا والكتاب اعداء من زمان قووووى
هههههههههههههههه

وانور النشرة تانى اياااااااااااااك
انا بحذرك هههههههههههه

هى منورة بيك يا عسل انت

وعلى فكرة مصدر الاخبار هياخد حتة علقة فلة
ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## marcelino (7 فبراير 2010)

*متميز ومتألق وجااااااااااااااااااامد كالعاده يا طحبوووش خصوصا وانه مافيش فضايح ليا ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 فبراير 2010)

*اية المجهود الجبار  والحلاوة دي يا طحبوش
روعة اخي العزيز

اجمل خبر فرحني قوي معمودية فاروق 

وفرح تويتي

يا رب كمل كل فرح علي خير 

مرسي لتعب طحبوش والمراسلين تبعة​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (7 فبراير 2010)

*اموت انا فى التسيح والفضايح العلنى دى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بس بجد تحفة جدا ودمها زى السكر زيك ياطحبوش 

ربنا معاكم ومبروك العماد اخونا فاروق 

ومبروك الاكليل ياتويتى ياقمر ​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (7 فبراير 2010)

> اهداء النشرة
> 
> 
> الى الرائعة
> ...


طبعا اكيد غلطت فى الاسم اكيد تقصد حد غيرى انا معملتش حاجة انت الى تعبت وانت الى قدمت اجمل نشرة 
تسلم ايدك على النشرة الى زى السكر ربنا يبارك تعبك ونشاطك وتستاهل اجمد تقيم


----------



## جيلان (7 فبراير 2010)

*


طحبوش قال:



​سويتي كوكي جيرل ​ 
يذكر انها انتهت من الفحوصات يوم الخميس 
حيث كان اخر يوم 
و لكنها هي و صديقتها جيلان تركتا الدراسة من الكتب 
و المناهج الحكومية 
و اتجهتا للدراسة من اوراق خاصة بهما ​
 



أنقر للتوسيع...


* 

*عايزة بس اكذٌب موضوع المذاكرة من الورق ده*
*لانك لو تابعت رسائل الزوار كويس هتلاقى جملة بقول فيها لسويتى انى بسترخم المذاكرة منه وبحب اقرى من الكتب اكتر قراءة جرنال كدى*
*خلى بالك لن اتنازل عن تكذيب ههههههههههه*

*والدليل اهه*








*بلاش دليل قالولوه على رأى عادل امام ... شاهد مشافش حاجة هههههههههههه*
*عيد النظر بقى فى مراسلينك ( الجواسيس )*


----------



## zama (7 فبراير 2010)

عسل يا طحبوش أووووووووووووووووووووووى ..


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 فبراير 2010)

وقد كشفت المصادر يا طحبوش 
هستعمل رسائل خاصه بعد كده :gy0000:
بس بجد نشره رائعه 
وكلها فضايح 
ههههههههه 
اقصد معلومات :smile02​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جمي لة جدا يا طحبوش بجد

بس عايزين فضايح اكتر واكتر

وياريت تشوف مسألة الصور دى عشان صور اخونا فاروق*​


----------



## اني بل (7 فبراير 2010)

منيح هالمرة اني ظمتت منك وبس في خبر رح يهز اوساط المنتدى بس صدقني ياطحبوش ما رح خليك تحظى فيه رح احتفظ فيه لنفسي وانت بالسجن رح حطك عالطول


----------



## asmicheal (7 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> سلام و نعمة و بعد طول غياب نبدأ النشرة
> 
> 
> اين غابت النشرة الاستثنائية
> ...





طحبوش قال:


> ​​​​​​​












نعم يا سى كلبوظ 

انت ونشرتك الجملى 
انا قلت هنشوفها فى الابدية 
لكن الحمد اللة لحقت تنزلها فى الارضية 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ولما كمبيوترك عطلان 
كنت زى العفريت عمال ترد وتصد لية بالموضوعات 
ولا حجة الكلبوظ بوظان الكمبيوتر 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ثم يا بنى مش قد الاستثنائى بتتعنتر لية وتقول 
نشرة مش عارفة اية واية 

بصراحة مكسوفة لك جدا 

وتستاهل كل الاشاعات 
ولازم تعرف انى هشجع فيتا لاقامة حزب( انتى كلبوظ )
و
احمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



امزح 
لا مش بمزح 



وصدقا يعنى بفكر جديا فى رفع كلبوظ من قائمة الاصدقاء 

لان القائمة كلها بنات 
وشكلك نشاز 
والاستثنائى انك اخويا الصغنن بقى مضروب 
بنشرة جملى 
هههههههههههههههههههههه

مين قال هدنة مع الادارة 
لسة ليا موضوع منور قسم الشكاوى والمصايب والمشاكل 

بس دة لا يمنع انى اشجع اللعبة الحلوة 
من غير اغراض استثنائية مسيو كلبوظ 

احمممممممممممممممممم

واية دة 
اعلانات 

لا احد يعرف مع اسميشال يحصل كل شيء

يا عم الكلبوظ لما تضبط نشراتك الاستثنائية القنبلة 
ابقى تعال واتوقع فى اسميشال 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههه


عموما مش خسارة فيك الصورة الجاية 


يا كلبوظ الصغنن


والتى تدل 
على ترابط اخوى 
مصرى سورى 


عاشت الوحدة العربية 







​


----------



## asmicheal (7 فبراير 2010)

تخليد للاشاعات 
وواضح اننا هنكررها 
فى كل استثنائى 

احممممممممممممممممم









*طحبوش وجواسيسة اون لاين 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



*



*


لا فية اخبار ولا اهرام 
ولا استثنائية ولا اعتيادية 
يبقى الاشاعة صحيحة 
تم القبض على كل جواسيس كلبوظ


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه







يبقى هتبقى نشرة ادوية 
لاسعاف مصابى نشرة كلبوظ الاخبارية 
بس مش ملاحظة رافى 
ان كلبوظ اختفى فى ظروف غامضة 

ياترى روك خطفة 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟







هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه




بالشفا يا كلبوظ 

هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه
هههههه​


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> بنت العدرا
> 
> مش قولتلك حاسة بالغدر لما لقيت اسمك عندى هههههههه
> ده غدر ؟؟؟؟ طيب يا ستي
> ...



شكرا يا بنت العدرا منورة النشرة و ع قبال كل نشرة


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

critic قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *ايه يابنى السياح ده*
> 
> *طرد كامل*
> ...




لازم اخونا المسلمين يستفيدو من الخبر ده بجد ههههههههههههههه 
و منور يا كريتيك النشرة يا اخويا و ع قبال كل نشرة


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> انت متعرفشى انى انا والكتاب اعداء من زمان قووووى
> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...





ههههههههههههههههه منورة النشرة و انشاء كل النشرات 

خلاص يا قمر انت وقعتي في ايدين مش بترحم اي خبر هنزلو على طووول 

ارحمي مصدر الاخبار ههههه ربنا يعين المراسلين عليكم مرة تقولو عنهم جواسيس و مش عارف ايه و مرة تبهدلوهم يا جماعة ههههههه

منور يا سندريلا يا عسل


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *متميز ومتألق وجااااااااااااااااااامد كالعاده يا طحبوووش خصوصا وانه مافيش فضايح ليا ههههههههههههه
> *​



قريبا يا مارو قريبا ما تخفش وراك وراك و الزمن طويل ههههههههههههه 
و ربنا يباركك داعم الرسمي للنشرة هههههههههههههه 

و ع قبال كل نشرة و شكرا ليك يا مارو على الدعم و التشجيع


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اية المجهود الجبار  والحلاوة دي يا طحبوش
> روعة اخي العزيز
> 
> اجمل خبر فرحني قوي معمودية فاروق
> ...



شكرا يا راجعا و ربنا يباركك انك دايما بتابعي النشرة

انشاء الله اسمك بنورها قريبا

و انشاء الله زي ما قلتي ربنا يكمل كل فرح على خير


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *اموت انا فى التسيح والفضايح العلنى دى
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بس بجد تحفة جدا ودمها زى السكر زيك ياطحبوش
> 
> ...




شكرا يا انجي انت الي دمك زيك سكر و الشربات كمان ربنا يباركك 

و انا زيك بالزبط بحب الفضايح و انشاء الله قريبا يكون اسمك بالنشرة ههههههههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> طبعا اكيد غلطت فى الاسم اكيد تقصد حد غيرى انا معملتش حاجة انت الى تعبت وانت الى قدمت اجمل نشرة
> تسلم ايدك على النشرة الى زى السكر ربنا يبارك تعبك ونشاطك وتستاهل اجمد تقيم




ربنا يخليكي يا عشوقة 

لا و انا قصدتك انت عشان كنت هتساعدينا في النشرة و بعدين رحتي اختفيتي مش عارف فين هههههههههههه 

و بعدين في كم فكرة طرحتيهم و استفدنا منهم ربنا يباركك 

و انشاء الله اسمك ينور النشرة بخبر حلو عنك 
​


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *
> [/color]*
> 
> *عايزة بس اكذٌب موضوع المذاكرة من الورق ده*
> ...




حاضر يا جيلان منورة النشرة دايما 

و هنزل تكذيب للخبر في النشرة الي جاية اوكي نحن تحت امر حضرتك 

منورة و ربنا يوفقك في دراستك


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

zama قال:


> عسل يا طحبوش أووووووووووووووووووووووى ..




منور يا زاما و انت الي عسل ربنا يباركك 

و انشاء الله نشوف اسمك في النشرة عن قريب منورها


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> وقد كشفت المصادر يا طحبوش
> هستعمل رسائل خاصه بعد كده :gy0000:
> بس بجد نشره رائعه
> وكلها فضايح
> ...




منور يا كوكومان منور النشرة و ربنا يباركك و تسكر الرسايل او ما تسكرش 
نحن نجيب الخبر لانك ما تعرفش اصلا مين الجواسيس ههههههههه 

ربنا يباركك و يوفقك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 فبراير 2010)

*ايه يا جدعان الموضوع ده فضحنى جامد
انا هعتزل المنتدى ​*


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جمي لة جدا يا طحبوش بجد
> 
> ...




شكرا يا تاسوني على مرورك الجميل جدا منورة ربنا يباركك 

و انشاء الله يكون في فضايح اكتر و هنحاول نشتغل اكتر 

و عشان موضوع فاروق قريبا انشاء الله 

و انشاء الله اسمك ينور النشرة قريبا


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

اني بل قال:


> منيح هالمرة اني ظمتت منك وبس في خبر رح يهز اوساط المنتدى بس صدقني ياطحبوش ما رح خليك تحظى فيه رح احتفظ فيه لنفسي وانت بالسجن رح حطك عالطول



ههههههههههه طيب احتفظي فيه و ع فكرة و انت عم تكتبي التعليق كنت بالسجن سبحان الله ههههههههههههههههه

شكرا على مرورك الحلو كتير ربنا يباركك و يوفقك و اشو عليه بتعرفي خبر منعرف اخبار ههههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> بالشفا يا كلبوظ
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههه
> هههههه​



اسميشال انت و فيتا اعملو احزاب قد ما تقدرو النساء اخرتهم يتخانقو هههههههههه 

و عشان الاشاعات معلش بنرد عليها في العلن مش مشكلة 

و باقي امور جواسيسي  براحتك اتعاملي معاهم زي ما انت عاوزة 

و ربنا يباركك و تفضلي منورة المنتدى دايما 

بس هتوحشينا حاسس انك هتطيري قريبا ههههههههههههه 

عشان مشاكلك و مشاغباتك و ربنا يستر بقا هههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ايه يا جدعان الموضوع ده فضحنى جامد
> انا هعتزل المنتدى ​*




بعيد الشر نحذف الموضوع من اساسو ما عندناش اغلى منك يا سويتي


----------



## asmicheal (7 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> اسميشال انت و فيتا اعملو احزاب قد ما تقدرو النساء اخرتهم يتخانقو هههههههههه
> 
> و عشان الاشاعات معلش بنرد عليها في العلن مش مشكلة
> 
> ...


 








مابنتهددش يا عنتر  كلبوظ  الاستثنائى 

انا عارفة انك فى الخاص والعام 
نفسك تستفزنى 

لتاخذ اخبار بس خللى بالك 
شكلك كدة داخل على صحافة صفراء 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> سندريلا
> 
> استيقظت متأخرة و لم تلحق الامتحان
> و ايضا سببت بضياع الامتحان على صديقتها ايضا
> ...



كانوا يجيوا يشوفكي وانتي هتعيطي عشان الامتحان اللي مش دخلتيه وقال ميد تيرم مش تيرم


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 فبراير 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> كانوا يجيوا يشوفكي وانتي هتعيطي عشان الامتحان اللي مش دخلتيه وقال ميد تيرم مش تيرم




*طبعا لازم اتخنق واضايق
اصلكم مش فاهمين
المشكلة ان اللى فات كان جزء من الكتاب
الامتحان الجاى بقا الكتاب كله
فلازم اتخنق جدااااااااااااااااا
لانى مش ذاكرت القليل هذاكر الكتير
ههههههههههههههه

وبس يابت بلاش سياح بقا*​


----------



## Mary Gergees (8 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
جامدا نشراتك يا كلبوووظ بجد
حلوه اوووووووووى
بس اهم حاجه تبقى بعيد عنى
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرررررسى ليك بجد​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (8 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> ربنا يخليكي يا عشوقة ​
> 
> لا و انا قصدتك انت عشان كنت هتساعدينا في النشرة و بعدين رحتي اختفيتي مش عارف فين هههههههههههه ​
> و بعدين في كم فكرة طرحتيهم و استفدنا منهم ربنا يباركك ​
> و انشاء الله اسمك ينور النشرة بخبر حلو عنك ​


 ههههههههههه طب هقولك بعدين كنت فين
ربنا يخليك كويس ان حد بيستفاد من افكارى
هههههههههههه ليه الازية دى ياابنى خلى الطابق مستور


----------



## طحبوش (8 فبراير 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> كانوا يجيوا يشوفكي وانتي هتعيطي عشان الامتحان اللي مش دخلتيه وقال ميد تيرم مش تيرم




ههههههههههههههههه تم احتضان الخبر و النشرة الي جاية هنوضح الموضوع


----------



## طحبوش (8 فبراير 2010)

mary gergees قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> جامدا نشراتك يا كلبوووظ بجد
> حلوه اوووووووووى
> بس اهم حاجه تبقى بعيد عنى
> ...




شكرا على مرورك يا ماري جرجس منورة و يا رب نشوفك دايما منورة النشرة


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> منور يا كوكومان منور النشرة و ربنا يباركك و تسكر الرسايل او ما تسكرش
> نحن نجيب الخبر لانك ما تعرفش اصلا مين الجواسيس ههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يباركك و يوفقك


 
نوووووو 
عرفت بعضهم بس :11azy:
مسيرى اعرف الباقى :t30:​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 فبراير 2010)

عامل لي اهداء يا طحبوشي هههههههههههههههه

ربنا يخليك يا رب

و ينور طريقك

انا عايزه باب ثابت ليا في النشره يا جماعه هههههههههه

اسمه باب اخبار تروث ههههههههه

شايفين النرجسيه

المره الي فات لما اتنشر خبر تغيير اسمي لم ارد للاسف لاني كنت عيانه بقي

و اديني جيت نورت البيت

و الف مبروك لفاروق علي معموديته عقبالي يا رب

سلام و نعمه


----------



## just member (9 فبراير 2010)

> كليمو لن يساعدها و تخاف من جوجو و مينا
> و تعتقد بان جست ممبر لا يعلم


*
النشرة زي الفل وتمام جدا
بس مافهمتش شو اللي ما لا يعلمة جست ميمبر


*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

just member قال:


> *
> النشرة زي الفل وتمام جدا
> بس مافهمتش شو اللي ما لا يعلمة جست ميمبر
> 
> ...



*انا بقى هفهمك وهفتنلك على الناس دى ههههه
بص يا جوجو
كيريا فى يوم الصبح بدرى لفت بروفايلات الناس كلها عاوزه برنامج معين غالبا محدش سمع عنه غيرها ههههه
وجت تسألنى فقلتلها شوفى كليموو او انت او جوجو ترانيم او او او
المهم قالتلى لا تقريبا كليمووو مكانش فاضى وقالتلى بخاف من جوجو ترانيم ومينا اللى هو ياس اور نو ومفتكرش جست ممبر هيعرفه وقالتلى هشوف كوكو وخلاص يمكن يعرفه
بس معرفش بقى وصلت لفين دلوقتى
تلاقيها لسه بتدور هههه
بس ادددى كل الحكايه بس اوعى تقول لحد انى فتنتلك عليهم :11azy:  *


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2010)

> *هيعرفه وقالتلى هشوف كوكو وخلاص يمكن يعرفه
> بس معرفش بقى وصلت لفين دلوقتى
> تلاقيها لسه بتدور هههه
> *




احم احم 
انا بعتلها شرح 
وبعتلها برنامج للتحميل بردوا
بس مافيش اخبار عنها 
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> نوووووو
> عرفت بعضهم بس :11azy:
> مسيرى اعرف الباقى :t30:​




هههه انشاء الله يا كوكو باشا تعرفهم و ربنا يباركك


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> عامل لي اهداء يا طحبوشي هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يخليك يا رب
> 
> ...





هههههههههه منورة دايما يا تروث و خلاص نعمل قسم اسمه اخبار تروووث ههههههههههههه

منورة يا شيخة و الحمد لله ع سلامتك


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

just member قال:


> *
> النشرة زي الفل وتمام جدا
> بس مافهمتش شو اللي ما لا يعلمة جست ميمبر
> 
> ...




دونا وضحتلك الفكرة 

شكرا لمرورك الرائع و لانك دايما بتابعنا الرب يباركك 

و منوووووووور المنتدى


----------



## rana1981 (9 فبراير 2010)

*بنت العدرا

بنت العدرا تحاول ان تجاري رنا
و تحاول ان تتعلم اللهجة السورية
و قد تعلمت كلمة غليظة و هي صفة ننعت بها البنت
الغليظة
اي الغير مهضومة
و يذكر ان بنت العدرا ذهبت لآخر يوم بالفحص و هي
فرحة و خاصة انها لم تدرس
و من فرحتها بانها لم تدرس خبرت رنا بذلك
و احتفلتا بالموضوع و فرحت رنا جدا بهذا الخبر​*
ي*يييييييييي شو عرفك انه احتفلنا نحنا عملنا حفلة على الضيق
وبلاغلاظة يا طحبوش ههههههههههههههههه
وتئبشني بنت العدرا لما تحكي شامي بتجنننننن​*


----------



## just member (9 فبراير 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *انا بقى هفهمك وهفتنلك على الناس دى ههههه
> بص يا جوجو
> كيريا فى يوم الصبح بدرى لفت بروفايلات الناس كلها عاوزه برنامج معين غالبا محدش سمع عنه غيرها ههههه
> وجت تسألنى فقلتلها شوفى كليموو او انت او جوجو ترانيم او او او
> ...


*÷ههههههههههههههه
لالاا مش هقول لحدا خالص
شكرا لتوضيحك يالحبيبة دونا
بس عندي فضول اعرف ها البرنامج بقي
مش جايز اكون اعرفة..

*​


----------



## النور الجديد (10 فبراير 2010)

*اخي طحبوش بجد نشره رائعه جدااااااااااا*
*وفيها اخبار ما نكناش عرفينها بجد انت رائع *
*شكرا الك ولجميع العاملين معك*
*سلمت يداك *
* وربنا يستر من الجاي*
*هههههههههههههه*
*الكل يخلي بالوا يا جماعه طحبوش ناوي على نيه لكل اهل البيت*
*ديربالكم انا بحذركم من الجاي*​


----------



## asmicheal (10 فبراير 2010)

اعلنت عن تانى استثنائية   يا كلبوظ القنبلة الاربعاء 10 فبراير 2010 
وادى وش الكلبوظ 


واضح ان قنبلتك الاستثنائية 
بااااااااااااااااااااااااااو 
انفجرت فى العمارة الكاروهات اللى على الحدود بين هولندا وبولندا واوكورانيا 
اصلها واخدة 3 نواصى 


يا ابنى 

انا مكسسسسسسسسسسسسوفة 
لك جدا 
ومقدرة احراجك 
بقول لو حجر تقيل واسماك الاطلنطى مستنياك 


هتوحشنا الحقيقة كلبوظ 
امانة ما تقطعش 
النشرات الاستثنائية من المستثنى الاستثناء 

اللى بتطبخها لنا كل اربعاء
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (11 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش مستنية فين الاستثنائية ياطحبوش اوعى تقول الكمبيوتر باظ تانى هو مستاصد النشرات الاستثنائية ولا ايه


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 فبراير 2010)

*يا جماعة بالراحة علية 
اكيد بيجهز لنشرة جميلة 
طولوا بالكم 
ربنا يقويك يا طحبوش​*


----------



## طحبوش (11 فبراير 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> *بنت العدرا
> 
> بنت العدرا تحاول ان تجاري رنا
> و تحاول ان تتعلم اللهجة السورية
> ...




هههههههههههه شكرا يا رنا ع المرور الحلو 
خلص مادام بنت العدرا بتعرف تحكي شامي ليش ما عزمتيها لعنا ع الشام اه ؟؟؟
هههههههه خلص مستنين بنت العدرا بالشام يلاااااااااا 

ربنا يباركك يا رنا


----------



## vetaa (11 فبراير 2010)

*كالعادة يعنى كل نشرة احلى من اللى قبلها
والطريقة وكل حاجه
حقيقى برافو وفى انتظار المزيد والتجديد كمان
لان انا متاكده انك بتفكر فى الجديد من قبل ما تنزل النشرة اللى قبلها
ما علينا المهم انك فعلا شطوووووووور

اما عن اخبارى بقى ف دونا نبيل عسولة
وبرافو علها انقذتنى هههه
واخبار تويتى تمام طبعا وصلولها
وشكلك كده بتنشن انى ابقى من الجواسيس
تدفع كام؟ هههه

ربنا معاك
وفى انتظار كل جديد
قبل ما تتخطف تانى هههه
*​


----------



## candy shop (11 فبراير 2010)

نشره جميله ومتكامله يا طحبوش 

مش عارفه بتجيب الافكار دى منين 

بجد هايله 

وميرسى على التهنئه 

ربنا يوفقك فى كل اعمالك




​


----------



## raffy (11 فبراير 2010)

ثانكس طحبش على النشرة 
مع انك فضحتنا والحمد للة هههههههههه
الفضل ليك طبعا فى نشرها 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك يا قمر


----------



## max mike (12 فبراير 2010)

*نشرة جميلة جدااااااااااااااااا يا طحبوش

استمر فيها على طول انت وجواسيسك


ربنا معاكم​*


----------



## طحبوش (13 فبراير 2010)

just member قال:


> *÷ههههههههههههههه
> لالاا مش هقول لحدا خالص
> شكرا لتوضيحك يالحبيبة دونا
> بس عندي فضول اعرف ها البرنامج بقي
> ...




ربنا يباركك يا جست ممبر و اتمنى تكون عرفت الحكاية


----------



## asmicheal (13 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> ربنا يباركك يا جست ممبر و اتمنى تكون عرفت الحكاية


 


:download:

لالالالالالالالالالالالالا 
هوة اية بقى الحكاية 
د/كلبوظ

هة اية هه


----------



## just member (13 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> ربنا يباركك يا جست ممبر و اتمنى تكون عرفت الحكاية


*بحسب توضيح الجميلة دونا فيا عرفت
عن جد منتهى الروعة
ومتابعتك كمان للردود
ربنا يباركك وينمى خدمتك الجميلة وسطينا

*​


asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> هوة اية بقى الحكاية
> ...


*هو كلبوظ دة دكتور مثلي
ههههههههه
عموما مش هنقولك وهخلى الفضول يقتلك:t30:
*​


----------



## طحبوش (14 فبراير 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> *اخي طحبوش بجد نشره رائعه جدااااااااااا*
> *وفيها اخبار ما نكناش عرفينها بجد انت رائع *
> *شكرا الك ولجميع العاملين معك*
> *سلمت يداك *
> ...





منورة يت نور النشرة دايما بوجودك و يا ريت تطمنينا عن اخبار نعمة و ربنا يباركك


----------



## طحبوش (14 فبراير 2010)

vetaa قال:


> *كالعادة يعنى كل نشرة احلى من اللى قبلها
> والطريقة وكل حاجه
> حقيقى برافو وفى انتظار المزيد والتجديد كمان
> لان انا متاكده انك بتفكر فى الجديد من قبل ما تنزل النشرة اللى قبلها
> ...






شكرا فيتا ع المرور الي جدا رائع ربنا يباركك و انت منورة النشرة على طول


----------



## طحبوش (14 فبراير 2010)

candy shop قال:


> نشره جميله ومتكامله يا طحبوش
> 
> مش عارفه بتجيب الافكار دى منين
> 
> ...





شكرا ياماما كاندي و ربنا يباركك و انا يشرفني مرورك الجميل جدا 
و عيد محبة سعيد ليكي و لكل الي تحبيهم


----------



## طحبوش (14 فبراير 2010)

raffy قال:


> ثانكس طحبش على النشرة
> مع انك فضحتنا والحمد للة هههههههههه
> الفضل ليك طبعا فى نشرها
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك يا قمر



شكرا يا رافي يا قمر على المحبة الجميلة 
و شكرا ع المساعدات و كل حاجة 
و ربنا يباركك و يكون معاكي


----------



## طحبوش (14 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *نشرة جميلة جدااااااااااااااااا يا طحبوش
> 
> استمر فيها على طول انت وجواسيسك
> 
> ...





شكرا ليك يا مايكل و شكرا على مرورك الرائع الرب يباركك


----------



## طحبوش (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لكل شخص منتظر النشرة و اتمنى التوقف عند هذا الحد


----------



## النهيسى (14 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا

على النشره الرائعه جدا

ومجهودك المتميز

ربنا يباركك أخى الغالى طحبوش​*


----------



## My Rock (16 فبراير 2010)

تم تحرير النشرة لإحتوائها على معلومات شخصية نُشرت بدون تصريح شخصي من الشخص المعني
الرجاء الإنتباه في حالة نشر أي معلومات شخصية كإسم او مهنة او عمر او مكان إقامة، يجب أخذ تصريح الشخص المعني قبل نشر المعلومة


----------



## طحبوش (18 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا
> 
> على النشره الرائعه جدا
> 
> ...




شكرا استاذي النهيسي على مرورك الرائع ربنا يباركك


----------



## طحبوش (18 فبراير 2010)

my rock قال:


> تم تحرير النشرة لإحتوائها على معلومات شخصية نُشرت بدون تصريح شخصي من الشخص المعني
> الرجاء الإنتباه في حالة نشر أي معلومات شخصية كإسم او مهنة او عمر او مكان إقامة، يجب أخذ تصريح الشخص المعني قبل نشر المعلومة




حاضر شكرا ليك على المرور الجميل و ع التنبيه ربنا يباركك و انشاء الله الغلط ده مش هيتكرر تاني


----------



## vetaa (18 فبراير 2010)

*طيب اية يا مستر رين من غير طحبوش
هههه

بكرة فى نشرة ولا شو؟
*


----------



## طحبوش (18 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يساعدنا هههه 

مش عارف عشان مش عاوز اقول كلام و انا مش متأكد 

بس شكرا يا فيتا انك دايما بتسألي علي و على النشرة ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Coptic+ (18 فبراير 2010)

*نشرة جميلة يا رين
مبروك تغيير الاسم
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------

